# Who Wants a Fore Plane?



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, not a fore plane but a Fore Plane Iron.

I'm often asked about grinding them and I find that many people are reluctant to take an iron to the the grinder / belt sander and do such extreme grinding. 

So here is your chance to experience a Fore Plane. Post a picture of a jack size plane THAT YOU OWN and PM me. $10 paypal gets you this iron for exactly 30 days. $5 will cover the shipping and $5 will be refunded so long as I get it back in less than 40 days from sending.

ie, it's a loner iron. When I get it back, I will sharpen and send to the next on the list with the same criteria. DO NOT SHARPEN MY IRON. It's almost not possible to use a fore plane enough in one month for the iron to require resharpening. 

This is not a premium iron and this is not one that I made. It's a low quality iron that I've ground for you... the same iron that I have in two of my Fore Planes. As this goes along I will describe the process of grinding the iron and probably get a second iron in circulation for you guys if the demand is there.

To recap - THIS IS ONLY THE IRON, you must have your own Stanley or clone Jack size plane.

Plan to read my blog page on the subject so that you know how to use it.

Plan to take pictures of your trials as you go to encourage others.

Who is first? Post only get you in line if it includes a picture of the plane you will use it in.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Firemedic - I have two #5's awaiting restoration. As I've been learning about hand planes and how to use them, I've been thinking that I might like to turn one of them into a Fore Plane once I get them restored. (I also have a Sargent 414 - a #5 equivalent - that I've already restored into usable condition.)

I'm not necessarily looking to borrow your iron, but I am wondering if you might be able to provide me with a good link or two on how to make/sharpen a fore plane iron. I do have an 8" bench grinder and I'm not afraid to grind down on one of the irons I have.

Thanks!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

What a great idea. We should encourage this with other tools. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Firemedic, I have an old #5 that I ground to a radius of 4", to use as a roughing plane. What radius did you grind this to? I haven't tried using my roughing plane yet.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Great idea! I think i got a couple ole cheapo buck brother irons i can donate to the cause if ya want `em... 

I already have a cambered iron.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Sprung said:


> Firemedic - I have two #5's awaiting restoration. As I've been learning about hand planes and how to use them, I've been thinking that I might like to turn one of them into a Fore Plane once I get them restored. (I also have a Sargent 414 - a #5 equivalent - that I've already restored into usable condition.)
> 
> I'm not necessarily looking to borrow your iron, but I am wondering if you might be able to provide me with a good link or two on how to make/sharpen a fore plane iron. I do have an 8" bench grinder and I'm not afraid to grind down on one of the irons I have.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't seen any good resources for it - but then I haven't been looking either. I've done a bit of metal work and so I knew how to get it where I wanted it. I grind my irons free-hand on a 6x48 belt sander and then sharpen free-hand as well. 

The camber is approx 4" and I will say I've never done it on a grinder - I like using a large flat belt for tool restorations and the only consideration with that is keeping the parts cool. 

Also once the rough grind is complete it is much easier to sharpen across the bevel as opposed to with it. 

There has been very little interest in this thread so if you want this iron, it's yours. PM me your info and a few bucks and I'll get it to ya.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodwart said:


> Firemedic, I have an old #5 that I ground to a radius of 4", to use as a roughing plane. What radius did you grind this to? I haven't tried using my roughing plane yet.


Approx 4". That's typical for a fore plane.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Great idea! I think i got a couple ole cheapo buck brother irons i can donate to the cause if ya want `em...
> 
> I already have a cambered iron.


I appreciate that - I doubt the BB irons are worth shipping though for the $3 they cost new :smile:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sprung said:


> Firemedic - I have two #5's awaiting restoration. As I've been learning about hand planes and how to use them, I've been thinking that I might like to turn one of them into a Fore Plane once I get them restored. (I also have a Sargent 414 - a #5 equivalent - that I've already restored into usable condition.)
> 
> I'm not necessarily looking to borrow your iron, but I am wondering if you might be able to provide me with a good link or two on how to make/sharpen a fore plane iron. I do have an 8" bench grinder and I'm not afraid to grind down on one of the irons I have.
> 
> Thanks!


Here ya go Matt.

Hope this helps


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My eyes aren't what they used to be...I thought you said..."fore play".:laughing::laughing:








 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:no::no::no:

I see why you read the thread though :yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> My eyes aren't what they used to be...I thought you said..."fore play".:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same reaction.

George


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm interested in trying out a fore iron. I'll post a pic of my plane later tonight.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

nbo10 said:


> I'm interested in trying out a fore iron. I'll post a pic of my plane later tonight.


Sure thing! I had two loaners and gave them both away being there wasn't any interest here... 

I'll grind up another one in the next couple of weeks. Just keep bugging me about it! :smile::yes:


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I was buying a smoke detector at HD and saw the $2 buck bros irons and remembered this thread. It really wasn't too much work to put an 8" radius on the iron, even on my dinky 1 x 30 belt sander. By the time I had it done I was out of shop time last night so maybe I'll get a chance to try it out tonight. My jack was my grandpa's so it felt more 'right' to butcher up a $2 iron than the original.


----------

